# Apple TV lecture sur le réseau ?



## kolbek (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas a trouver la réponse sur les forums, donc avant d'acheter j'aimerais savoir si je pourrais faire cela...

J'ai un serveur Linux ou j'ai stocké mes photos, musiques et vidéos.

J'aimerais savoir si l'apple tv est capable de lire en Wifi ces fichiers stockés sur mon serveur ?

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Siciliano (15 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Sauf si tu as une ATV jailbreakée (comprendre ici la 1 ou la 2), tu le pourras, oui.
Sinon, pas possible.


----------



## kolbek (15 Avril 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Sauf si tu as une ATV jailbreakée (comprendre ici la 1 ou la 2), tu le pourras, oui.
> Sinon, pas possible.



Mais si je dis pas de bêtises, la 1 et 2 lit pas le 1080p ?


----------



## Siciliano (15 Avril 2013)

kolbek a dit:


> Mais si je dis pas de bêtises, la 1 et 2 lit pas le 1080p ?



Elle lit, mais n'affiche pas. Ce sera toujours bloqué à 720p en sortie.


----------



## kolbek (15 Avril 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Elle lit, mais n'affiche pas. Ce sera toujours bloqué à 720p en sortie.



Aïe... Donc dans aucun des cas (ATV3 ou ATV2 jaillbreak) je ne pourrais lire les mkv 1080p qui sont sur mon serveur au final ?


----------



## Siciliano (15 Avril 2013)

kolbek a dit:


> Aïe... Donc dans aucun des cas (ATV3 ou ATV2 jaillbreak) je ne pourrais lire les mkv 1080p qui sont sur mon serveur au final ?



Je vais jouer sur les mots encore 
Mais lire les 1080, tu pourras avec l'ATV2 jailbreak, mais en ressortira en 720p.
Et sous attentes d'un jailbreak pour l'ATV3 (dernières nouvelles datant de milieu mars pour dire qu'ils ont peut être une piste, sachant que ça fait déjà des mois qu'ils disent ça...), ce ne sera point possible en effet 

Sauf s'il est possible d'installer iTunes sous Linux et convertir tes films en MP4 pour les passer sur l'ATV. Ou une solution alternative du genre.


----------



## kolbek (15 Avril 2013)

D'accord, bon et bien je vais continuer à le faire avec ma Boxeebox, et me passer du airplay...


----------

